# Drunken BBQ Sauce



## grillin_all_day (Jan 24, 2010)

The title says it all......while smoking my brisket the other night, I decided to come up w/ a little bbq sauce to go along with it while a little tipsy. It turned out really well. It has a little bit of sweet, followed by a little heat and a great smokey flavor. I gave a little wiggle room on the onion and garlic powder and cayenne to fit your taste. Well, to be honest, I really didn't measure, lol. Enjoy!

1/4 cup yellow mustard
1/4 cup Crown Whiskey (or your favorite whiskey)
3/4 cup molasses
2 tablespoons light brown sugar
8 shots worcestershire sauce (I used Lea and Perrins)
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper (depends on your heat tolerence)
1 Tbl garlic powder
1 Tbl onion powder
2 cups ketchup
2-4 shots liquid smoke (if you want a smokey sauce w/o throwing it in the smoker)
Season to taste w/ sea salt and pepper
Simmer for 15-20 mins

If you want, you can even scale back the garlic powder to 1/2 tbl.  I find this sauce to be better then the original one.  It definately had sweet at the beginning, followed by the heat.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 24, 2010)

Seems like that is when a guy usually comes up with his best stuff is after he has had a few and you just throw some stuff together. The thing I hate is half the time I don't pay an attention to what I put in or how much and I can't duplicate the end product. haha


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 24, 2010)

Very true!  I was suprised I measured the ingredients that have measurements.  After that, I just reverted back to a little of this, and a little of that.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 24, 2010)

how right you are, i know i gt home on friday,start drinking a few beers and go to publix come home and start throwing stuff together, next day it tastes great but i got no idea how i did it!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2010)

I quit drinking so I could remember things but now I might remember it but I forget to write it down. Then it goes away again


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats the great thing about drinking when you're making stuff though....it turns out different everytime!  You get limited edition specials....at least thats what I tell myself, lol.


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 25, 2010)

Any recipe that calls for liquid smoke should be deleted, buried and incinerated. We are who we are because of the way we cook. This is not McDonalds with McRibs .My smoked flavor comes from this beautiful wisps of blue smoke from my wood of choice. As long as you never refer to liquid smoke again, you wiil be absolved of your sin.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 25, 2010)

Forgive me father, for I have sinned!  I thought about putting the sauce in the smoker, but I didn't have a container that I would have trusted putting in there.  I probably would have found one had I looked harder, but I didn't want to be banging around trying to find something at 1-2 a.m. with a wife and 3 kids sleeping upstairs.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 2, 2010)

I tried your sauce with a few differences.  Turned out pretty tasty solo, trying it tonight on some porkchops.

1/4 cup yellow mustard
1/4 cup Bulliet Frontier Bourbon
3/4 cup Roddenbery's Cane patch Syrup
8 shots worcestershire sauce (I used Lea and Perrins)
1 Tbs cayenne pepper (depends on your heat tolerence)
2 Tbs garlic powder (as much as you'd like to taste)
1- 15 oz can of Hunt's tomato Sauce
1 Tbs Course Ground Black pepper (No salt added)
Simmer for 15-20 mins

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## grillin_all_day (Feb 4, 2010)

Glad to see I could inspire!  I'm making some again this weekend, so I'll be trying to really get everything dialed in a little more (and taking better notes on some of the ingredients!).  I wanted to use whiskey or bourbon in it the first time I made it, but only had the rum on hand.  This time, I have some Crown that I might substitute instead of using the rum.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Feb 4, 2010)

The original post has been edited and I feel the sauce is even better now!


----------



## iadubber (Feb 5, 2010)

Gonna give this one a try Sunday. thanks!


----------



## denden28 (Nov 4, 2014)

I know your original post has had a few years to age. I want to try this sauce. Have you changed up the recipe or tweaked it and not updated your post?


----------

